# Good Ol' Days



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

Name a few games that you still play that were released many years ago and are still played by you.

Mine are Half Life(WMOD version), Resident Evil 2 and GTA 2(Lovely one )


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 27, 2011)

dave on dosbox. 
Vcop by Sega
NFS MW


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

Mario!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

I started my gaming when i was in 5th grade. It was Tekken 3.

Yes, I play it now and then, when any friends are home. Trash talk, insults, betting.. everything is permitted.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I started my gaming when i was in 5th grade. It was Tekken 3.
> 
> Yes, I play it now and then, when any friends are home. Trash talk, insults, betting.. everything is permitted.




Well i started tekken 3 in 8th grade. My brother bought me a ps1 back in 1999 along with tekken 3, granturismo, driver, powerboat racing and tomb raider 3 adventures of lara croft.

It was never looking back since then.


How good are you in tekken? I still consider myself to be the best player and never faced a worthy opponent even in my city and bhubaneshwar( capital of orissa).

When can we have a one on one?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

I suppose tekken doesn't have any online/Lan play. So?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2011)

Commandos - Beyond the Call of Duty 
playing....

my first pc game - Prince of persia


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2011)

I started gaming from Nursery. It was the good old Contra and Mario and street fighter. Bloody awesome, they were. 

We need a 3d contra!!!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I started gaming from Nursery. It was the good old Contra and Mario and street fighter. Bloody awesome, they were.
> 
> We need a 3d contra!!!!!



+1 yes..

good old " TV video games" days.. 

check more games here.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/81760-old-video-games.html


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

I still have my 11 years old NES-clone in working condition.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I suppose tekken doesn't have any online/Lan play. So?



Well lets meet up some day if possible. I am gonna go to bangalore for work in the coming months. If you ever come to b'lore contact me. 

You didn't answer my question. How good are you in tekken?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> You didn't answer my question. How good are you in tekken?



I can kick some serious ass.


----------



## varunb (Mar 27, 2011)

Thief 2 - The Metal Age => there is a very big community & the fans release some fan missions to play which are sometimes nice

Thief (The Dark Mod)


----------



## sparx (Mar 27, 2011)

Mario,contra,some car racing game dont remember the name. Tv video games were are start for many people I think. Started off gaming when i was in class 1 or 2.


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

@Jojodragon:-I should say, We need Contra 3! 
@arpanmukherjeeave on Dosbox, It was cool too, used to be my fav during 2003s.
@vamsi & vickybat:-Tekken 3, which characters are your favorite?
@Thief2:-Used to play Trilby the master thief, lol, AGS made, gonna try it.Can you paste the link here of that community?


----------



## varunb (Mar 27, 2011)

For thief 2 fan missions, visit TTLG Forums


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I can kick some serious ass.



Really, then i hope some good competition. I am actually invincible playing *Jin Kazama.*

Who's your favorite?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

mario-used to play on tv video game and now on NDS emulator sometimes
GTA L.C. and S.A.

one more tekken fan here

fav character(male)-yasumitshu
fav character(female)-nina


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Its yoshimitsu piyush. Ya he is a great character and i can pull some interesting moves with him.

In my list , nina is the second best after ling xiaoyu.

Currently, i have tekken 5 which i play sometimes in my ps2.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2011)

I still have my Deus Ex installed.

My 8-bit mitashi is also working but game catridges are not .

Double Dragon,Mortal Kombat,Contra were my fav games on it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> How good are you in tekken? I still consider myself to be the best player and never faced a worthy opponent even in my city and bhubaneshwar( capital of orissa).



I m good in Street Fighter 4 & KOF 

In Tekken 3..I like LEE  
& LEE can beat Jin I guess


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Any player can beat other AFAIK you just have to be an expert of that particular player. I saw my friends playing with even less known player and winning like hell. Well I am no good at fighting games at all because can't handle analog stick much to shape C,Z,L etc. Kinda hard for me but many friends of mine play these games like hell is breaking loose.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

[youtube]8Rq52JfUWnU[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Really, then i hope some good competition. I am actually invincible playing *Jin Kazama.*
> 
> Who's your favorite?



Paul Phoenix, Nina Williams, Lei Wulong


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tekken 3 in college days used to be the perfect solution, who (the winner) will not contribute to after dinner cold drink.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m good in Street Fighter 4 & KOF
> 
> In Tekken 3..I like LEE
> & LEE can beat Jin I guess



Buddy there's no lee in tekken 3. Are refering lei?

Even i am good and Streetfighter 4 especially with RYU.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Paul Phoenix, Nina Williams, Lei Wulong



They are my favorites too. Paul's burning fist is devastating.


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 28, 2011)

Hworang rocks!

I completed my HL by using bugs as an exploit lol


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Buddy there's no lee in tekken 3. Are refering lei?



I dont remember his name looks like Bruce LEE...

& HaoRang Kicks are awesome...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2011)

Its hwoarang. :/


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2011)

ico said:


> [youtube]8Rq52JfUWnU[/youtube]



great video 
kuku kuku kuku...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ah , the good ol' days? I still go back to them . In many ways, these games were far superior to the **** you get today. Thumbs up if you agree. 

Here's my list :

*PC Games*

Vette!
Outrun
Test Drive 1 and 2
Double Dragon
Starflight and Starflight 2 : Trade Routes of the Cloud Nebula
Star Control and Star Control 2 : The Ur-quan masters (you absolutely have to try SC2 , there's a modern remake called "The Ur-Quan Masters")
Frontier / Frontier : First Encounters
Defender of the Crown (I didn't have an Amiga , crappy PC version for me )
Prince of Persia 1 & 2
Hostages
One Must Fall 2097
Quarantine 1 & Quarantine 2 : Road Warrior
Privateer
Wing Commander series
Resident Evil 1 (best resident evil in my opinion and also the hardest I found)
Millennia : Altered Destinies
Syndicate / Syndicate Wars 
Theme Hospital / Theme Park
Dungeon Keeper 1
Hi-Octane
Destruction Derby
Death Rally
*DUKE NUKEM 3D*
Crusader : No Regret
Rollcage
B-17 Flying Fortress
*Monkey Island series* (Best adventure game series imo)

*NES games:*

Mario (of course!)
Contra (no brainer , best side-scroller in my opinion)
Popeye
Lode Runner
B-Wings
Formation-Z (or was it X)

*Sega Genesis (also called Megadrive 2)*

Sonic 1 and 3
WWF Raw (quite unique, all wrestlers had strange special moves that could send opponents flying)
Micro Machines
Aladdin
Aero Blasters
Strider
Lion King
Zero Wing (LOL , I know this is silly...but All your Base are belong to us was too hard to ignore)
Comix Zone
Phantasy Star IV : End of the Millennium (spent hours on what was arguably Sega's best RPG)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Really, then i hope some good competition. I am actually invincible playing *Jin Kazama.*
> 
> Who's your favorite?



lei wulong is my fav.... loved his moves...
still have tekken..


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I dont remember his name looks like Bruce LEE...




Ok got it now. Its *Forest Law*. My second fav character after *Jin Kazama.*

I feel Hwoarang is a button mashing character. Currently i am undefeated (kind of) with jin. I can beat a good *Forest law* player since i know the defences and guard blocks for every character.( playing since 8th grade and now tekken5).

I am not showing off but never really faced a worthy opponent.

Even in tekken 5, ultra hard settings are a piece of cake for me.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lei wulong is my fav.... loved his moves...
> still have tekken..



Ya he's got a jackie chan fighting style. Much improved in tekken 5 and later.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2011)

Age of Empires II. my first game!!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ you just reminded me of my first game 

Age of Empires I - bought from music world after my 10th boards


----------



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2011)

Tiberium Sun...


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 29, 2011)

My first ever game:- FIFA RTWC 98 

I used to play it with all my friends in 2 player mode/ That Indoor Stadium and Playing Football with a mouse is very memorable/


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

My first Game was Hidden and Dangerous Deluxe.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2011)

My first game was Crusaders-Might and magic followed by Tiberium sun,Commandos and Max payne


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 29, 2011)

abhidev said:


> My first game was Crusaders-Might and magic followed by Tiberium sun,Commandos and Max payne



commandos fan?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2011)

My first was Soldier of Fortune.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

My First Game was Super Mario then Galaxian then Spartan in 8bit console used to play 5~7hrs a day changed 4~5 adapters....

In PC 1st game was NFS 3..still remember playing it on my frnds PC on split screen....very much addicted to it...5hrs we used to play untill his mom scold us playing so long


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> commandos fan?



Totally....hv played all the parts except for the FPS version...



Zangetsu said:


> My First Game was Super Mario then Galaxian then Spartan in 8bit console used to play 5~7hrs a day changed 4~5 adapters....
> 
> In PC 1st game was NFS 3..still remember playing it on my frnds PC on split screen....very much addicted to it...5hrs we used to play untill his mom scold us playing so long



I remember the cheat code for unlocking the fastest car in nfs....FZR was the name i guess.....awesomely fast!!!



axes2t2 said:


> My first was Soldier of Fortune.



I liked that game too...specially when you shoot someone here arms and limbs would fall down...gory!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

^^It was not FZR....i forgot its name


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Totally....hv played all the parts except for the FPS version...



great!! 
commandos  Strategy Genre rocks 
i dont like FPS


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> great!!
> commandos  Strategy Genre rocks
> i dont like FPS



I don't know why those guys stop making them ....was an awesome series....different!!!


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 31, 2011)

I still remember my first game, it was Monster Hunter by Monkeybyte and Froggy 2, Still miss them


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I remember the cheat code for unlocking the fastest car in nfs....FZR was the name i guess.....awesomely fast!!!



It was EL Nino  the fastest car in NFS 3


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

I unlocked the dinosaur


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 21, 2011)

el nino and mercedes benz clk gtr.... awesome fun..

fzr was in nfs 2//


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Ah , the good ol' days? I still go back to them . In many ways, these games were far superior to the **** you get today. Thumbs up if you agree.
> 
> Here's my list :
> 
> ...



check this old video games thread..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/81760-old-video-games.html


----------

